# SCSI Problem

## Aonoa

I copy files from my SCSI burner to my harddrive.. but when I try to open either lynx or opera while the transfer is going on, my computer will crash completely.. seems to be web related somehow.. 

If I do the same with my IDE dvd-rom, nothing happens and all works 100%.

The scsi controller card is an adaptec 2940.  Using aic7xxx.

I have loaded these modules:

scsi_mod

aic7xxx

sg

sr_mod

Anyone else had this problem?

----------

## Aonoa

I think that there is a conflict between my scsi adapter and my network card somehow, not sure how to go about fixing it though.  I remember during the installation of gentoo, I got a lot of scsi errors when initializing the network connection that had no real effect and vanished completely after I was done installing gentoo.

Any ideas?

----------

## FINITE

Have you checked to see if they are sharing an irq? Linux in general doesn't like that to much and is most likely the problem. Make sure that plug and play os is not enabled in the bios as well. That will cause all kinds of probs in linux. Im am sure you are aware of the bios option just making sure you didn't overlook it.

----------

## Aonoa

I've tried my best to let everything have a unique irq in my bios, but it seems like linux doesn't care what I enter there..

/proc/pci has a lot of bogus irq's listed..  like irq 17, 18 and 19 (shared irq's ?)

I've disabled my serial ports and parallel port in my bios, so irq 3, 4 and 7 are available.. I can't seem to make the devices use those.

My bios does not have a pnp os option, but I've set irq management to manual.

When the bios boot's the scsi adapter, it lists whatever irq I set in the comp's bios, but linux shows an entirely different irq.   :Sad: 

Any suggestions?

----------

## FINITE

If you are talking about the irq's that show up in the KDE control center I don't think its entierly acurate. My audio shows up on IRQ 22 there but in the OSS info its on 9 which is where the bios has it. I would venture to say that its a driver issue assuming that the device is not sharing an irq. Did you try compiling support into the kernel as a module and directly into the kernel to see if that helped at all? I am by no means a expert in this or any linux area just throwing out suggestions. Good luck.

----------

## Aonoa

No, I'm talking about /proc/pci and /proc/interrupts, those should be correct, yeah?

I'm using just about everything as modules.. have not tried compiling either scsi or network adapter in the kernel, but it is the same driver anyway, isn't it ?

I appreciate the help  :Smile: 

----------

## Aonoa

Current kernel: gentoo 2.4.19-r5 with SMP

I am really uncertain where the problem is now.. either the aic7xxx driver in the kernel or a hardware issue.

I've tried to disable SMP, I've tried to rearrange all the PCI adapters.  No matter what I do, using SCSI always hangs my system. I have no plug and play option on in the bios, I set different IRQ's on the PCI devices.

It hangs in relation with the network card while transferring files from a scsi drive to ide, some times it hangs when trying to transfer files from a ide drive to a scsi drive.

I tried the 2.4.18-xfs kernel, no difference.

NOTE: under the gentoo install I repeatedly get these errors:

" scsi0: pci error interrupt at seqaddr = 0x8 "

" scsi0: data parity error detected during address or write data phase "

----------

## rommel

try the vanilla kernel just for the hell of it

----------

## Aonoa

The 2.4.18-xfs is the vanilla kernel with xfs support, am I wrong?

I need xfs because my / partition is xfs..  only boot is ext2.

Well, I tried that kernel and no difference.   :Sad: 

I've also tried to have scsi support in the kernel instead of my usual modules.

I'll post my entire system..

Dual P3 866Mhz

Abit VP6 motherboard, via chipset's

Adaptec AHA-2940U2W SCSI controller

Yamaha SCSI CD-RW

2 SCSI HD's, IBM and Compaq

1 IBM IDE HD

1 Creative Labs IDE DVD player

SB Live!

CNet 10/100 Mbit Ethernet

Abit GeForce 3 Siluro Ti200

512MB RAM

I've disabled the floppy, the parallell port, the serial ports and the 2nd ide channel.. so I should have lot's of IRQ's available to not cause a conflict I assume.  Just in case I tried to pull out the SB live! card and free up even more.

I also tried to disable IDE entirely and run the Gentoo Installation, but still the previous error came up at the point where you do # ifconfig eth0 [ip address] etc.. (which I think is the base reason for the lockups)  " scsi0: pci error interrupt at seqaddr = 0x8 " and " scsi0: data parity error detected during address or write data phase "

The problem seems to be impossible for me to fix..  bah  :Smile:  I'm not giving up yet, but I would like to hope someone out here has a nifty solution.

----------

## lx

remember that the physical PCI-bus implements only four hardware interrupt  pins (INTA INTB INTC INTD), these are shared, slot 1 can be shared with the onboard ide-controller or something, maybe the scsi-controller and the used slot for network card share the same PIN and by some coincidence of hardware/software don't get allong, you could just use a different slot in this case, far fetched yes, but it might work (check your motherboard manual for slot sharing). 

Cya lX.

----------

## Aonoa

When I removed just about everything, except SCSI and Ethernet, and ran the Gentoo Install, I noticed that it complied to my BIOS settings, so that I had a different IRQ for the Adaptec 2940U2W and CNet adapter.  

Funny though, because my complete gentoo install on my IDE drive will not comply to the BIOS's settings, is uses (apparently) IRQ's in the area of 16-19 to ethernet, scsi, sb live and my geforce3 card.  Isnt that odd?

I have checked my motherboard manual already, slot 1 shares with AGP, slot 4 shares with usb, slot 5 shares with hpt370 (raid controller which I don't use) and the manual does not say it, but it seems that slot 2 - 3 shares IRQ.      With that in mind, I put the SCSI card in slot 5, should be good..  and SB Live on slot 3, ethernet on slot 2.  Leaving the default IRQ sharing slots empty.

I guess I could do one last test, rip out the sb live and disable ide then boot off of the gentoo cd and see if I still get the " scsi0: pci error interrupt at seqaddr = 0x8 "

If I still get the error though, then it just has to be the gentoo scsi drivers or something out of my knowledge.    :Smile: 

Any ideas?

----------

## lx

Are you running the gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r5 kernel (well with acpi0404 or something patch) and using ACPI. with my asus bord strange things happend with IRQ's and my network card didn't work anymore, later ACPI patches solved the problem, (well not using PNP OS, maybe solved the problem but I'm not sure, I waited until the next release where everything was fixed   :Smile:  )

----------

## Aonoa

Yes, I'm running gentoo 2.4.19-r5 without ACPI enabled in the kernel.

Think I should try to enable ACPI ?

----------

## Aonoa

ACPI screwed it up, wouldn't even load the aic7xxx module.

However removing my network card entirely in exchange for another one, seems to have worked.  Using a 3Com card now, instead of the Davicom card.  Maybe something wrong with the Davicom module (dmfe) ?  

That or something with the card itself caused a conflict, though I placed it as far away from the SCSI adapter as possible..  I never had a problem in other OS's, anyway.. I can use the 3Com card.   :Smile: 

----------

